# Keyboard not working during computer boot!



## axemblack (Dec 14, 2006)

I have a harddrive which I think is corrupted somehow, so I was going to use Boot & Nuke to completely wipe the harddrive and start afresh. I put the harddrive in the computer on it's own and I put the DBAN floppy in the drive to boot it. The floppy boots and I can see the DBAN menu but my keyboard doesn't work! It is a USB keyboard and because I can't choose an option from the DBAN menu I cannot restore my HD! 

I have tried having my working HD with XP on it as the master and the corrupted as slave in case it's just because it can't recognise the keyboard or needs some driver or something, but it still won't work. Strangely, the keyboard allows me to enter BIOS and browse the BIOS settings but as soon as it goes to the second screen in the startup (where it boots a floppy if there's a floppy in the drive, or just boots the HD if there isn't) the keyboard won't work. Also, I tried loading XP and restarting while it was loading on purpose so it would ask if I wanted to start in Safe mode on the next startup but I cannot move up or down on this menu either. What could be the problem?


----------



## Codeman0013 (May 8, 2007)

Sounds to me like you are using a usb keyboard and you dont have it enabled in your bios. Either go into your bios and enable it or get out a ps2 keyboard and you will be good.


----------



## axemblack (Dec 14, 2006)

I couldn't find any option in the BIOS to enable a USB keyboard, but I will see if I can borrow a PS/2 keyboard off of a friend and see if that works.


----------

